# Ill education of pet shop workers!



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

I was talking today about rabbits with any employee at [email protected] and was saying about my previous rabbits as she was like no no no you must never put two females together. I was like I think you will find you mean unneutered males? But she wasn't having none of it! Silly women! Ha


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Some one working in a place that sells animals should at least know the answer to what I'm sure must be a common question or am I being petty?


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

No your not being petty it's true! They should! They always treat me like I'm stupid in places like that. I'm like excuse me I've owned rabbits for 10 years and am doing an animal science degree I know what I'm talking about! Ha


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

Don't wanna tar all pet shop staff with the same brush, some of us do know what we are talking about


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Rabbits don't need any exercise, only thing that they need in their diet is pellets (own brand of course) and toys are optional cage decorations  or so Leo's old owner was told by staff in pah


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

ermmm...... we own a pet store, would you tar me with that brush :lol: (granted we would never sell animals though, or any thing that isnt actually suitable/safe) 

but yes i agree, PAH are mostly staffed by idiots, i swear they only employ people who they can brainwash to sprout their bullcrap :lol:


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

jimbo_28_02 said:


> I was talking today about rabbits with any employee at [email protected] and was saying about my previous rabbits as she was like no no no you must never put two females together. I was like I think you will find you mean unneutered males? But she wasn't having none of it! Silly women! Ha


We had four female rabbits together. Does that make it better than two? Silly moo. I hope she hasn't told people that it is fine to put the males together, or she will have a bloodbath on her hands.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

fuzzymum said:


> Don't wanna tar all pet shop staff with the same brush, some of us do know what we are talking about


Ha sooty I don't mean all



Lil Miss said:


> ermmm...... we own a pet store, would you tar me with that brush :lol: (granted we would never sell animals though, or any thing that isnt actually suitable/safe)
> 
> but yes i agree, PAH are mostly staffed by idiots, i swear they only employ people who they can brainwash to sprout their bullcrap :lol:


Well I wasn't good enough to work for them apparently ha



newfiesmum said:


> We had four female rabbits together. Does that make it better than two? Silly moo. I hope she hasn't told people that it is fine to put the males together, or she will have a bloodbath on her hands.


I really hope not!


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

i was told that my two male rat could NEVER EVER live with any other rats EVER, oddly i think she forgot to tell them that as they now live with 8 other boys


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

This really gets on my nerves. They should have a basic competency level which none of the staff in any PAH I have ever visited seem to!

On two occassions, I have had to get the rats out of the adoption centre tank myself because the staff were scared they would bite and/ or couldn't catch them and only succeeded in scaring them half to death.

I also adopted a rat from the centre that they assured me was male, despite all immediate evidence to the contrary and me questioning them. "Oh yes, definitely. My colleague sexed him again today just to be sure".

Once "he" was home and calm enough for me to have a look, my initial thoughts were confirmed. 

Some of the crap I've heard come out of the mouths of staff in these places.....:mad5:

I love it when I find a nice pet shop that does not sell animals and is staffed by people who have a few brain cells! It's a real treat


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

LynseyB said:


> This really gets on my nerves. They should have a basic competency level which none of the staff in any PAH I have ever visited seem to!
> 
> On two occassions, I have had to get the rats out of the adoption centre tank myself because the staff were scared they would bite and/ or couldn't catch them and only succeeded in scaring them half to death.
> 
> ...


when i got maisie the women was scared of rabbits! she was pissing about trying to catch them and stressing them out even more and i just turned around and said to her, look ill get it out! but no no no thats against regulations so i wasnt allowed to.

i want a job there just so i can give the public REAL advice!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

LynseyB said:


> This really gets on my nerves. They should have a basic competency level which none of the staff in any PAH I have ever visited seem to!
> 
> On two occassions, I have had to get the rats out of the adoption centre tank myself because the staff were scared they would bite and/ or couldn't catch them and only succeeded in scaring them half to death.
> 
> ...


I've never had rats but I've had to dissect them and it was very obvious mine was male they're rather large :frown2: I could understand an animal that's hard to sex but a rat :skep:

There was someone on another forum said someone working in Petsmart I think in the US when they worked there didn't know how to sex the puppies again fairly obvious


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

Nicky10 said:


> I've never had rats but I've had to dissect them and it was very obvious mine was male they're rather large :frown2: I could understand an animal that's hard to sex but a rat :skep:


Yes, exactly!! The poor girl was TERRIFIED and a little nippy so I could barely see her. From general size and the look of her coat she looked obviously female. I ended up just picking up the tube she was hiding in and sticking the whole thing in my carrier then having a look later at home.

All my boys have very obvious man bits so the staff were either lying or just immensely incompetent i.e. THICK!!


----------

